# Hello



## 18055 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi I'm new, only just discovered this site. I've had IBS since I was fifteen, my trouble has been trying to find a foctor to diagnose me as having a problem (I'm in the UK BTW). Have been flicking through the forums in tears cos I didn't realise there were other people with the same problems, and that there were so many solutions.So really, I'm just saying hello, and to ask y'all to bear with me if I ask something that's been covered, and I promise I'll use the search buttons before posting.


----------

